#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Gezonde Stralende Wangen

## FANTACHAT

*Blozende wangen - de variant mt make-up
Dit heb je nodig:* 

Blush poeder 
Een goede blush kwast 
Tissues
Zo pak je het aan: 

*1. Blusher kiezen*
Kies de juiste kleur blush voor jouw huidskleur. Laat het niet alleen afhangen van je persoonlijke smaak, maar hou ook even rekening met het volgende: heb je een heel lichte huid? Dan staan kleuren als lightroze en abrikoos jou heel goed. Is jouw huidskleur donkerder? Ga dan voor oranje- of paarstinten.


*2. Kies de goede kwast*
Ook heel belangrijk is het gebruik van een juiste kwast. De beste blusherkwast is medium van formaat, heeft zachte haartjes en een ronde kop. Het allerbeste zijn kwasten van natuurlijke materialen, maar die kosten ook meteen een stuk meer...

*TIP: Was je kwasten af en toe om ze schoon en goed te houden. Gebruik als sopje wat warm water en haarconditioner!*


*3. Voorpoederen*
Is jouw huid wat vettig? Dan kan een blusher gaan strepen. Om dat te voorkomen breng je eerst een transparante poeder aan op je wangen! Heb je een droge of normale huid? Sla deze stap dan over. 

*4. Blush op kwast*
Draai je kwast rond in de blusher en tip het teveel van de kwast af. Liever te weinig dan te veel gebruiken! Blaas het teveel liever niet van de kwast af. Je kunt de kwast dan namelijk 'bespetteren' waardoor er strepen op je wangen kunnen komen! 

*5. Smile!*
Om te zien waar je de blush aan moet brengen lach je even in de spiegel. Zoek de appeltjes van je wangen: die zetten het meeste op als je lacht! 

*6. Breng de blusher aan*
Heb je de appeltjes van je wangen gevonden? Breng dan voorzichtig de blusher aan met lichte stroken op je appeltjes. Bouw de kleur beetje bij beetje op voor het meest natuurlijke effect. Ben je per ongeluk toch uitgeschoten? Dep dan met een tissue het teveel weg! 

*7. Even checken*
Zoek daglicht op zodat je kunt zien of je de blush goed hebt aangebracht en om te checken of de kleur wel natuurlijk is!

----------

